# Rear Axle Bearing Replacement



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm trying to replace my rear axle bearings and I noticed that I have 2 different new bearings. One of them is enclosed and the other one the top ring slides off. I have 1970 Pontiac Lemans (A Body) 10 bolt rear end with NO c-clips. The new bearings where pressed on to the same location as the originals but when I put the one that has the top ring that slides off there is some front and back play in the Axle. The top ring is now seating in my axle. Should I have the bearing pressed on further to my axle? will that tighten it up or should I remove the bearing and put an enclosed bearing on?


----------



## kenbaustin (Dec 24, 2010)

I bolted on the axle with the enclosed bearing and discovered the same 1/4 of an inch front and back play in the Axle. The bearing are tight in the housing. It just I can move the axle shaft in and out about 1/4 of an inch and this is a no c-clip rear end. It looks like the bearings were pressed on like my old ones. How can you tell if they are pressed on where they are suppose to be? I thought you could only press them on so far? can I even press them further?


----------

